# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الشيرنج والايبي  سيرفر خاص لكل مشاهد IPTV

## mirouch

لتحميل السيرفر 
ملاحظة كل تحميل يخول لك المشاهدة لمدة 24 ساعات ... 
للاعضاء الجدد ... او IP جديد
تحميل الملف === الحصول على بيانات جديدة خاصة بك لا يشاركك بها احد 
الاعضاء الحاليين ... من دون تغير ال IP الخاص بك  
تحميل الملف ====  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

